

Show HN: Popular movies for every year since 1927 - khet
http://kumailht.com/the-movie-project/

======
raquo
That's a nice summary of things I didn't have time to watch and should
probably go back to at some point.

As for some feedback – I'd rather see the title un-truncated, or at least see
a tooltip with a full title on hover. It's a problem because of all the
sequels having similar titles.

It would also be nice if thumbnails were of bigger size on bigger screens.

